

First primate cloned via nuclear transfer - ingenium
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/earth/main.jhtml;jsessionid=02LGJEWSSI44LQFIQMGCFFOAVCBQUIV0?xml=/earth/2007/11/12/sciclone112.xml

======
ingenium
This is huge step forward in human therapeutic cloning. However it's still
incredibly inefficient and could lead to the stem cells having a higher
probability of becoming cancerous. Nuclear transfer doesn't usually work in
mammals because the DNA from the male and female differ, unlike in other
animals. For the clone to be successful, the DNA needs to be rapidly
"reprogrammed" by the egg (ie the methylation patterns changed) which could
lead to genes being misexpressed and causing uncontrolled proliferation.

------
mattmaroon
Yes! I'm one step closer to having my very own Christina Ricci.

